# brush and spring combo



## Sever_The_Ties (Feb 20, 2006)

I am looking to race at Marshal's raceway this summer.You must buy your own monster stock motor in order to race in the stock class.I plan to get a ta 04 chassis and i need to get brushes and springs for the motor.I have other motors but they take stand up brushes.I am planning to run on carpet.Does anyone know a good brush and spring combination and where to buy it?


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

get the rip f brushes and red springs that is the ticket or the rip 602's are good to. You can get this at marshalls.


Brandon


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

rip...rip...rip, your sponsored by them right brandon? well im using my p2k brushes, but you should listen to brandon hes pretty good with this stuff.


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

so where do you find these p2k brushes? Last time i checked they dont make p2k brushes p2k is a motor!!! Sever the ties if you get the motor and brushes i will build it for you if u are unsure.... and yes i am sponsored

Brandon


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

no im taking the springs off my motor and the brushes. mainly because i have the p2k pro thats dyno tuned so i should get some good performance out of it, by the way were getting these for the monster stock to race stock tc at marshalls. do ya know if id get in trouble for using timed brushes?


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

you will not get in trouble for timed bruses he does not know his head from his but J/lk dont use the same brushes from the other motor i dont know if anyone told you that brushers are only good up till like 10 runs or so i only run my 3times what makes you think it is dyno tuned i have a dyno send it top me or let me see it and i will dyno it and let u know if it is better then what i have and we will settle it!!

Brandon


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

fine!!!!!!  
well were just going to race to have fun, i mean youll see us like battling like crazy for second to last


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

i race to win!!! yah right marshalls is awesome good luck there!!! I hope you like to get out at about 12:30 1:00 in the mornning!!


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

used to it from hamlin race till ya drop!!!!


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

is your class modified or stock?


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

marshalls is worse trust me!! but i love the track just he needs to go a lil faster


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

tamiya_kid_ta04 said:


> is your class modified or stock?


whoa.. i can quote my self


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

tamiya_kid_ta04 said:


> whoa.. i can quote my self


I run stock!


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

ill race ya then....
and win!!!


----------



## jonnycash (Feb 10, 2005)

I would have to agree with bsr... stocker brushes are tough to get any performance out of. I would recommend the f-brush, and cut a little off the trailing edge. Red springs are good, or you may want to try a green on the neg. side. Good Luck


----------



## Alan Behler (Apr 19, 2003)

with the rip 609's ( F brushes) you can run them in 4 cell stock up to 10 times maybe a little more with proper motor cleaning

alan behler
rip motorsports
axxis racing


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

Alan Behler said:


> with the rip 609's ( F brushes) you can run them in 4 cell stock up to 10 times maybe a little more with proper motor cleaning
> 
> alan behler
> rip motorsports
> axxis racing


Do just what alan says he is the man to beat this year!!

Brandon


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

sorry some idiot got my password and wrote smothing stupid


----------

